# una giornata da femme fatale...



## Circe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà che oggi c'è stato il sole, e che i prati sono già verdi....il cielo è limpido senza nuvole. Sarà che sono uscita con il sorriso stampato in faccia, i capelli e il trucco a puntino, l'abbigliamento che per me è normale ma guardando le mamme fuori scuola.....è qualche anno luce piu' avanti.....sarà che il mio viso nello specchio mi piaceva.....non so. Ma oggi ho ricevuto numerosi sguardi di consenso...mentre ero ferma al semaforo quello davanti mi guardava con insistenza dallo specchietto retrovisore....mentre prendevo il bambino da scuola....ho notato sguardi interessati di alcuni papa'. Mentre ero in fila al super....stessi sguardi intensi. 
che succede è la primavera? Sprigiono ferormoni a mia insaputa?
mi staro' montando un po' la testa????


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

il tuo cambiamento interiore si sta notando anche fuori mia cara...




:rock::festa:alco:


----------



## Circe (4 Febbraio 2013)

ma io sono sempre stata cosi all'esterno....solo che non guardavo quello che c'era intorno....


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Circe;bt7326 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io sono sempre stata cosi all'esterno....solo che non guardavo quello che c'era intorno....



esatto. E' quella nuova luce che si chiama consapevolezza che *c'è *quell' intorno.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2013)

ahhahah...forse quello dello specchietto ero io...lo faccio spesso,il bello e'quando fate finta di niente..invece state pensando..chissa'se...........


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2013)

Magari ci sono sempre stati, ma tu non te ne accorgevi...


----------



## devastata (5 Febbraio 2013)

Circe, :sonar::sonar::sonar: continua a far girar la testa a molti e fermati se ne vale la pena!


----------

